# Help on low tech approach



## 5678 (10 Oct 2015)

Ive set my old 45l cube up for my son (well, I'll look after it and teach him about it all!) but I want some verification on my approach please...

Trying to keep it very simple
- internal filter with foam and siporax
- internal heater
- Amazonia
- TMC mini tile on 30% for 6 hours (tank gets natural daylight all day long.)

Plant wise:
- various Microsorum
- various small crypts. 
- Java moss 
- lots of Frogbit

Will I need to dose ferts in this? Toyed with something like Tropica Specialised?
Any other tips or suggestions?


----------



## Andy D (10 Oct 2015)

I would say ferts are a must. Maybe not initially.

I dose all my low-techs once per week after the water change.


----------



## 5678 (11 Oct 2015)

Cheers Andy. What sort of ferts do you use?


----------



## Andy D (11 Oct 2015)

At the moment I have the EI ferts. I simply dose a third of the weekly amount of Macro on Sunday and Micro on Monday. 

Prior to that I used Tropica Specialised and prior to that TNC Complete.


----------

